# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ضيف بينكم ..

## ســمو المجــــد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مسائكم سعيد أحبتي  ...  ضيف جديد بينكم 
سمــو المجــــد ( فيصـل ) 
أتمنى أن أكون بين عائلتكم الواحده

----------


## عُبادة

اهلا وسهلا فيك بيناتنا 

دائما منور :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا_

----------


## keana

يا ميت اهلا وسهلا فيك

نورتنا

بتمنى تكون عضو  دائم للمنتدى

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 


حياك الله بينا ... أسعدنا قدومك ... 

أنا جوري .. مرحباااا  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
جبت صورة وجيت صارو أربعة مرحبين ... النية المنتدى فاضي ؟؟!! وين كنتوا متخبيين  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> اهلا وسهلا فيك بيناتنا 
> 
> دائما منور





> _اهلا وسهلا_





> يا ميت اهلا وسهلا فيك
> 
> نورتنا
> 
> بتمنى تكون عضو  دائم للمنتدى





> اهلا وسهلا





> [align=center] 
>  
> 
> 
> حياك الله بينا ... أسعدنا قدومك ... 
> 
> أنا جوري .. مرحباااا 
> [/align]





> [align=center] 
> جبت صورة وجيت صارو أربعة مرحبين ... النية المنتدى فاضي ؟؟!! وين كنتوا متخبيين 
> [/align]




شكر لكم جميعاً لقد غمرتموني بلطفكم وترحيبكم وان شاء الله أكن عند حسن ظنكم بي 
شكراُ بحجم الأرض والسماء

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيصل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
منورنا
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا....نورت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا ميت اهلا وسهلا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نقاء الروح

اهلا وسهلا فيك اكيد بنكبر فيك وبيسعدنا تواجدك الدائم معنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

منور والله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا وسهلا ...

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

أحبتي وأخوتي شكراً جزيلاً لكم على هذا اللقاء والذي لم أكن اتوقعه 
الشكر للجميع فهذا من طيبة قلوبكم واصلكم 
شكراً لكم بحجم الارض والسماء

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

أهلا وسهلا سمو المجد نورت اسرة الحصن

----------


## ابو عوده

يا هلا والله نورت

----------


## شمس الشتاء

اهلا وسهلا فيك 
نورت المنتدى

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> [align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا [/align]





> أهلا وسهلا سمو المجد نورت اسرة الحصن





> يا هلا والله نورت





> اهلا وسهلا فيك 
> نورت المنتدى


النور نوركم والبيت منور بأهله 
شكراً لكم أحبتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
حللت أهلاً و وطئت سهلاً 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا فيك نورت

----------


## ميرنا

اناعضوة            جديدة :Icon15:

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> اهلا وسهلا فيك نورت


النور نوركم خيي بشير وشكراً لكِ





> اناعضوة            جديدة


اهلا وسهلا وانا أيضاً مثلك

----------


## بنت الجامعة

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> اهلا وسهلا


بالمهلي خيتي بنت الجامعه وان شاء الله بالنجاح

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------

